# 23/01/2012



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

, The first session of the newly elected parliament is about to start. First Egyptian parliament to be elected freely without mass fraud for 60 years. 
I wondered if it will ever be televised.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Several members of the new Egyptian parliament were political prisoners in Mubarak's era. Now Mubarak is in prison, and they are in parliament representing Egyptians!

Dr. Essam El-Eryan, was a frequent resident of Egyptian political prisons. You can see him in this photo being taken away to prison few years ago and next to it a photo taken this morning of him being welcomed by senior Police officers to the parliament with a smile... 

Copied from We are all Khaled Said facebook page


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> , The first session of the newly elected parliament is about to start. First Egyptian parliament to be elected freely without mass fraud for 60 years.
> I wondered if it will ever be televised.


It's LIVE on CBC, Al Nahar, ONTV, etc. Many networks broadcasting from both in and outside the parliament building.

Heavy police and army presence in all streets leading there.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Journalists there are reporting crowds outside parliament getting larger, chants getting louder


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Nile Drama 2 is also a dedicated channel for Parliament only.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*It ain't won yet*

Having seen the chaos in the peoples house the battle is just beginning.

Also I know you can't judge a book by looking at the cover but having seen what the members look like and how they react in what should be a place of decorum and prestige it's more like speakers corner gone haywire.

We are in need of another revolution to save the country.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Having seen the chaos in the peoples house the battle is just beginning.
> 
> Also I know you can't judge a book by looking at the cover but having seen what the members look like and how they react in what should be a place of decorum and prestige it's more like speakers corner gone haywire.
> 
> We are in need of another revolution to save the country.


Ithink the following quote says it all
_The first session of Egypt's newly elected People's Assembly, the lower house of Parliament, starts today, with 498 members in attendance. Ten other MPs appointed by the head of Egypt's military council, Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi, are also attending._
*11:35 am: *Adl Party founder Mostafa al-Naggar insists on adding a revolutionary pledge to his oath, despite Sakka's previous objection to MPs changing the standard oath.
*11:30 am: *As he is being sworn in, Mamdouh Ismail, vice president of the Salafi Salah Party, says, "I swear to God that I'll be loyal to the country and its republican system," and adds, "so long as it's loyal to God's Sharia."
Sakka expresses anger that some MPs are not sticking with the official oath, either adding Islamic or revolutionary references.
*10:30 am: *Mahmoud al-Sakka, the oldest MP and a Wafd Party member, will organize and manage the first session.
*10:15 am: *Members silently read the first chapter of the Quran to honor the martyrs of the revolution.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Having seen the chaos in the peoples house the battle is just beginning.
> 
> Also I know you can't judge a book by looking at the cover but having seen what the members look like and how they react in what should be a place of decorum and prestige it's more like speakers corner gone haywire.
> 
> We are in need of another revolution to save the country.


Truly pathetic, watching these men, screaming and shouting and carrying on like idiots.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dr. ElKatatney, new head of parliament declares that the peaceful Egyptian revolution is still going on.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Dr. ElKatatney, new head of parliament declares that the peaceful Egyptian revolution is still going on.


Yes, after thanking SCAF and the police for making the elections possible


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Some obviously just couldn't handle all the "excitement".


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Some obviously just couldn't handle all the "excitement".




The first day and they are already sleeping on the job.. but then again I have staff like that.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Silly question - but is this the brotherhood lot? I thought they'd look a lot nastier then that! lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's ruling military council (SCAF) has now transferred all its Legislative and Supervisory powers to the newly elected Egyptian Parliament


not confirmed.. just reading conflicting reports


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

AFP © Enlarge photo
CAIRO, Egypt (AFP) - Egypt's ruling military Monday handed legislative powers to the new Islamist-dominated lower house of parliament, which convened for the first time since a popular uprising ousted Hosni Mubarak.

"Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi, the head of the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces, has announced in a letter to the people's assembly the transfer of legislative power to the assembly," the cabinet said on its Facebook page.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Some obviously just couldn't handle all the "excitement".


Tough times ahead......for Gillette


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Some obviously just couldn't handle all the "excitement".


A wonderful view of how honest the "new" Parliament members were about their "programs".........And how willing they are to help the poor idiots who gave them their "votes", whether their "vote" were on purpose, or unintentionally


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Silly question - but is this the brotherhood lot? I thought they'd look a lot nastier then that! lol


They're Salafists, it's kinda "obvious".........

The MB idiots actually look "cool" these days, well decorated beards, full length trousers (Some of them actually wear European Designers' products, how ironic ), and a carefully printed, symmetrical "zebeeba"


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> They're Salafists, it's kinda "obvious".........
> 
> The MB idiots actually look "cool" these days, well decorated beards, full length trousers (Some of them actually wear European Designers' products, how ironic ), and a carefully printed, symmetrical "zebeeba"


Yup!

MB: Zabeeba (the thicker, the better)
Salafi: Zabeeba, beard, obvious lack of moustache

On-the-fence-MB/Salafi: Zabeeba, tightly trimmed beard, obvious lack of moustache, and a thick glop of hair gel, shirt unbuttoned to the navel, and pressed trousers (I actually saw that yesterday)


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Yup!
> 
> MB: Zabeeba (the thicker, the better)
> Salafi: Zabeeba, beard, obvious lack of moustache
> ...


Forgot the mustache bit! My bad


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Forgot the mustache bit! My bad


You were posting while I was editing.

Couldn't believe the beard. It couldn't have been more than 1/4" long. There was no mustache on that neatly coiffed face, but he had to get the beard in ... somehow.


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The first day and they are already sleeping on the job.. but then again I have staff like that.


actually, the guy with the gingerish beard is blind. Dr. Wageeh El-Sheemy is the first blind person to become member of the Egyptian parliament thanks to the #Jan25 Revolution. In fact, he is the first ever disabled member of the Egyptian parliament.


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> A wonderful view of how honest the "new" Parliament members were about their "programs".........And how willing they are to help the poor idiots who gave them their "votes", whether their "vote" were on purpose, or unintentionally


you shouldn't be so quick to judge, one of the guys "sleeping" is actually blind.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pomegranite said:


> you shouldn't be so quick to judge, one of the guys "sleeping" is actually blind.




Yes one of the guys... what about the rest,


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes one of the guys... what about the rest,


A sign of solidarity, perhaps? (I shall now remove my tongue that was firmly implanted in cheek....)


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

it just seems people _want_ the first free and fairly elected Parliament to fail, all this negativity.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Pomegranite said:


> it just seems people _want_ the first free and fairly elected Parliament to fail, all this negativity.


I don't Pomegranite, and I posted that picture not knowing that the man was blind. I do apologize if I offended you. I would never knowingly ever make fun of anyone who is handicapped.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Xenophobia prehaps?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Pomegranite said:


> you shouldn't be so quick to judge, one of the guys "sleeping" is actually blind.


Yea there's a blind MP now, a great step in the path of democracy! Just hope they made sure that the facility was set up correctly for him so that he wouldn't fall and break his neck!



Pomegranite said:


> it just seems people _want_ the first free and fairly elected Parliament to fail, all this negativity.


It actually seems like the NDP is still winning the majority of the seats...........With a "new look" for the members 

The whole thing, starting from the MB's talks about the EXACT number of seats they were "hoping" to win back in March? Or April maybe?  The voting process, the results, the current Parliament formation and what happened in the opening session couple days ago is an embarrassment for the whole country, and it's a real shame cause that's exactly what those who were killed last year were trying to get rid of......


----------

